# Chapman Directing 2022 entry



## Chris W

Applying to Chapman Directing? Here's the official thread for Fall 2022 entry.

Deadline is December 1, 2021​













 Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing)


	 					The graduate programs at Chapman University’s Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Conservatory of Motion Pictures are designed to empower you with
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Category: California






Here is FilmSchool.org's Admittance Data for the program from applications in our Film School Application Database:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) Acceptance Rate






55%

Admitted
40   out of   73   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
3   out of   73   Waitlisted



41%

*Not Admitted*
30   out of   73   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Here are requirements and creative prompts for this year:

*Application Requirements:*


Statement of Intent: Submit an essay expressing your reasons for wanting to join the MFA Film Production, Directing emphasis program. What are your personal and career goals, and how will this particular degree from Chapman University help you reach those goals? Your essay should be double spaced, size 12 font, and 1-2 pages in length.
Resume
2 Letters of Recommendation
Creative Supplement
*Other Required Materials:*


Official copy of your undergraduate transcript from your degree granting institution
International Students: Please see "International Applicants" tab below for additional requirements
No additional information should be sent to Dodge College or the Office of Admissions outside of what is required on the application. Any outside work sent to either office will not be reviewed as part of the admission process.

*Please note that you may only submit Creative Supplement materials for your 1st choice major selected on the application. No other materials will be reviewed as part of the application process.

The requirements below are for students applying for Fall 2022

Creative Portfolio List*

Upload a one (1) to two (2) page list of activities that demonstrates your potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments. Include in this list specific items that you could submit, if requested, to Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. Each listing should include a brief description of the work and your role in its creation.

*Example of Portfolio listing (use this format):*

_Title: Roger's Car
Position: Writer/Director
16 minutes, Video 2005. Valley College
Log line: Unusual circumstance allows a sixteen-year-old to get his first car. I wrote this story for a creative writing class and produced the film with the help of my friends._

*Transformational Moment Essay*

Submit a two (2) page essay describing a transformational moment in your life that fundamentally changed you as a person. Explain how you gained wisdom and greater understanding of the human condition as a result of this experience. _Essays should be typed, single-spaced, 12 pt. Times New Roman font, one-inch margins on all sides._

*Thesis Film Essay*

The MFA Directing program requires students to direct three short films. In no more than one (1) page, tell an original story for a thesis film that would run approximately 15-20 minutes in length. Tell the entire story, beginning, middle and end and go into detail. Describe each turn in the plot and what specifically brings it about. Try and tell an original story, ideally inspired by personal experience. It should be your original story and not adapted from material authored by someone else. Bear in mind your budget and shooting schedule will be limited. _Essays should be typed, single-spaced, 12 pt. Times New Roman font, one-inch margins on all sides._

*Narrative Scene*

Pick one (1) of the scenarios below and write a compelling dramatic scene. This may be written in no more than two (2) pages as a short story, single spaced, or in no more than five (5) pages as a screenplay. We are looking for the strength in your storytelling ability.


Two siblings who have not spoken to each other in ten years await the start of their father or mother’s funeral and there is a monumental shift in their relationship.
A couple whose marriage is on the verge of falling apart gets stuck in the snow bank together without a working mobile phone, and the best and the worst of their relationship comes out.
Three strangers waiting outside a hospital emergency room, meet by chance, and it changes their lives.
*Visual Sample:

Self-introductory Video Essay*

Create a self-introductory video essay between two (2) and five (5) minutes in length. Your video should visually highlight something about yourself, your personality, your interests, etc. The only rule is that you may NOT appear in the video in any way (including any photographs of yourself), so be creative. We are primarily looking for your strengths at conveying a story visually and for evidence of your creativity rather than your technical abilities.

*Narrative Work-Complete one (1) of the following:*

_*We prefer candidates to submit original Narrative work, unless they have not directed a narrative film, in which case they should submit the Photo Narrative.*_

*1.) Original Narrative Film:*

You may submit as many of your complete narrative movies (not short reel clips) as you wish. If you have mentioned narrative work in an essay or on the creative resume, please provide those samples by uploading them or providing a link.

*2.) Photo Narrative:*

In no more than twenty (20) still photographs, tell a story based on this prompt: A character is wandering in a city and encounters a situation that drastically changes his/her life. The photos should be uploaded in the order you wish to convey your story. The submission should be photographs only, and cannot have any writing or descriptions included. We are looking for your ability to tell a visual story without the use of dialogue or description.
When do the decisions go out according to the school?​Decisions will be released by the end of April.

Also.... *BIG news*... We are interviewing Chapman admissions the end of October. Let us know what questions you want us to ask them here:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org
				




How's everyone's application going? Gooduck!


----------



## Chris W

Please submit your questions to Chapman Admissions here:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org
				




We're interviewing them towards the end of October.


----------



## Chris W

Check out our new LONG interview with the Chapman Film School Admissions department:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Joestar

Anyone know if the "Self-introductory Video Essay" stipulations means we can't include our voice?


----------



## Chris W

How's everyone's application coming?


----------



## It_movie

Does anyone has a problem of submitting transcript? It’s a required piece but there’s no place in the website to attach it


----------



## Chris W

So now that the deadline has come and gone. How'd the application go for everyone? Hopefully you were able to turn it in on time?

If you haven't yet please remember to add your application to our application database:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




Good luck everyone!


----------



## jasminewhoxx

Any interview notifications?


----------



## robARedRobin

Just got an interview notification! Check those emails!!


----------



## lzy234

Received an interview notification as well!


----------



## krbee

Got my interview notification as well!


----------



## emmk

hi everyone, got an interview request too and so excited (!!) but bc of some time difference and having to work all day, i've only just now been able to open the link to schedule a virtual interview and am seeing that all the slots are already filled. i know this is unlikely, but this doesn't mean there are no spots left for me, right? D: freaking out a teeny bit and emailed admissions but won't get a response till mon, so was wondering if anyone else encountered the same issue?


----------



## robARedRobin

emmk said:


> hi everyone, got an interview request too and so excited (!!) but bc of some time difference and having to work all day, i've only just now been able to open the link to schedule a virtual interview and am seeing that all the slots are already filled. i know this is unlikely, but this doesn't mean there are no spots left for me, right? D: freaking out a teeny bit and emailed admissions but won't get a response till mon, so was wondering if anyone else encountered the same issue?



Yeah, when I hopped on to select a time slot (literally 2 minutes after I got the email), there were already very few available. Chapman has been really good about answering my questions, so I think once Monday comes around, they should definitely get back to you! If they asked to interview you, I'm sure they are more than willing to help make that happen


----------



## emmk

robARedRobin said:


> Yeah, when I hopped on to select a time slot (literally 2 minutes after I got the email), there were already very few available. Chapman has been really good about answering my questions, so I think once Monday comes around, they should definitely get back to you! If they asked to interview you, I'm sure they are more than willing to help make that happen


ah i see--didn't think it would fill up so quickly! now i know. 
i really hope they do make more online slots available (i'm not in the us so i can't go for an in-person interview). thanks for the reassurance, guess i'll just have to see what they say on mon!


----------



## Cocoliso97

Hello, did anyone had their interview yet? Could you please tell us who did you interview with?


----------



## krbee

I had mine with Michael and Kevin. It was only around 20 minutes or so, virtually. They asked I think two questions each about what films I liked from last year and collaboration with a writer on the first cycle film. And I think they asked why I wanted to direct.


----------



## Micky lol

Has anyone not received the interview notification？……Losing hope now😭


----------



## e96

Micky lol said:


> Has anyone not received the interview notification？……Losing hope now😭


I think it’s uncommon for Chapman for directing candidates to interview so I wouldn’t worry.


----------



## Micky lol

e96 said:


> I think it’s uncommon for Chapman for directing candidates to interview so I wouldn’t worry.


Thanks for your reply. Do you mean we have any hope of receiving an interview notification? Waiting with anxiety…


----------



## e96

Honestly, it’s so hard to tell with these online stats and I don’t trust it’s accuracy entirely. But using your energy to worry isn’t super helpful! The application process is out of our control at this stage and so I’d take it easy and just know that whatever is meant to be will be 😌


----------



## Micky lol

e96 said:


> Honestly, it’s so hard to tell with these online stats and I don’t trust it’s accuracy entirely. But using your energy to worry isn’t super helpful! The application process is out of our control at this stage and so I’d take it easy and just know that whatever is meant to be will be 😌


You are definitely right! Thanks！


----------



## krbee

e96 said:


> I think it’s uncommon for Chapman for directing candidates to interview so I wouldn’t worry.


Everyone who gets into Chapman's directing program has to interview. But they probably will send out another round of them after they're done with this first round, I bet.


----------



## e96

Micky lol said:


> You are definitely right! Thanks！


​


Micky lol said:


> You are definitely right! Thanks！





krbee said:


> Everyone who gets into Chapman's directing program has to interview. But they probably will send out another round of them after they're done with this first round, I bet.


Where did you hear this? I can’t find anything on the site so I’m just curious! Did you speak with admissions about this?


----------



## krbee

e96 said:


> ​
> 
> Where did you hear this? I can’t find anything on the site so I’m just curious! Did you speak with admissions about this?


That interview with admissions was about undergraduates. I went to Chapman for the screenwriting mfa, and all the directors I went with interviewed.


----------



## e96

krbee said:


> That interview with admissions was about undergraduates. I went to Chapman for the screenwriting mfa, and all the directors I went with interviewed.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Micky lol

krbee said:


> That interview with admissions was about undergraduates. I went to Chapman for the screenwriting mfa, and all the directors I went with interviewed.


you said you have an interview with screenwriting MFA but not with directing? I think the interview with directing has not been sent out yet, there are so few people receiving the interview notification online…


----------



## e96

Micky lol said:


> you said you have an interview with screenwriting MFA but not with directing? I think the interview with directing has not been sent out yet, there are so few people receiving the interview notification online…


No, this person is saying that during their time at Chapman as a screenwriting student, the directing students in the program all were required to interview to be admitted into the program. This person is applying now for the directing program at Chapman.


----------



## emmk

krbee said:


> I had mine with Michael and Kevin. It was only around 20 minutes or so, virtually. They asked I think two questions each about what films I liked from last year and collaboration with a writer on the first cycle film. And I think they asked why I wanted to direct.


thanks for this info!

would anyone else be down to share their interview experience? would love to get a sense of whether it differs across diff profs. if not, np at all of course  thanks!


----------



## e96

Just received an invite to a zoom masterclass, but I didn’t receive an interview 😅 I am confused to say the least! Has this happened to anyone else? Wondering if this link was sent to everyone in their system or if there was a reason they sent this.


----------



## Xuejie Shao

e96 said:


> Just received an invite to a zoom masterclass, but I didn’t receive an interview 😅 I am confused to say the least! Has this happened to anyone else? Wondering if this link was sent to everyone in their system or if there was a reason they sent this.


Ys， it send to everyone.


----------



## e96

Xuejie Shao said:


> Ys， it send to everyone.


Yep realized I received one of these a year ago too


----------



## Diba B

Should I lose hope now? is anyone else impatiently waiting for an email too? I applied for film production with directing emphasis and I was confident about my application


----------



## Micky lol

Diba B said:


> Should I lose hope now? is anyone else impatiently waiting for an email too? I applied for film production with directing emphasis and I was confident about my application


Me too, I was confident about mine as well. But I think they probably have rejected me and I have started to prepare film production with cinematography in 2023. I remember it doesn't have interview and suits me better. Hope to see you in Chapman next year.


----------



## e96

Micky lol said:


> Me too, I was confident about mine as well. But I think they probably have rejected me and I have started to prepare film production with cinematography in 2023. I remember it doesn't have interview and suits me better. Hope to see you in Chapman next year.


Last year, someone said on the forum that directing students were admitted without interview, or that an interview wasn’t needed. Something along those lines so I’m still holding onto that glimpse of hope 🤞


----------



## Micky lol

e96 said:


> Last year, someone said on the forum that directing students were admitted without interview, or that an interview wasn’t needed. Something along those lines so I’m still holding onto that glimpse of hope


!!! I really appreciate your optimism! Your words are encouraging me all the time. I haven't lost hope although I am preparing for next year's program. Thank you told me this and I strongly wish we can be friends one day.


----------



## e96

Micky lol said:


> !!! I really appreciate your optimism! Your words are encouraging me all the time. I haven't lost hope although I am preparing for next year's program. Thank you told me this and I strongly wish we can be friends one day.


I’m so glad!! And I was actually thinking like I wish I applied to both Directing and Cinematography, but not sure if you can apply to both specializations for the same year. I never asked 🤷🏽‍♀️ 
I do hope I’m accepted to one of my top three programs which is either LMU, Chapman, or USC, but if I’m not, I’ll attend one of the other programs I’ve been accepted to because I feel that whatever is meant to be is meant to be. But I also get that for others they feel genuinely in their heart that a specific program like USC or Chapman is right for them so by all means, if that’s you and you’re set on it, apply for Cinematography or reapply to Directing if not accepted the first time! Film school at the end of the day is about getting your foot in the door.


----------



## Micky lol

e96 said:


> I’m so glad!! And I was actually thinking like I wish I applied to both Directing and Cinematography, but not sure if you can apply to both specializations for the same year. I never asked 🤷🏽‍♀️
> I do hope I’m accepted to one of my top three programs which is either LMU, Chapman, or USC, but if I’m not, I’ll attend one of the other programs I’ve been accepted to because I feel that whatever is meant to be is meant to be. But I also get that for others they feel genuinely in their heart that a specific program like USC or Chapman is right for them so by all means, if that’s you and you’re set on it, apply for Cinematography or reapply to Directing if not accepted the first time! Film school at the end of the day is about getting your foot in the door.


I can't agree with you more!!! I only applied Tisch and chapman with directing and cinematography this year!!! If they reject me. I have to apply these programs next year. That's the worst result😭
I saw you already had interview about LMU. Congratulations!!! That's a wonderful film school and I believe you can get the offer.
So where I can contact you on social media? Ins, Facebook or Twitter?


----------



## It_movie

I’m almost certain they haven’t started sending out results yet


----------



## e96

Micky lol said:


> I can't agree with you more!!! I only applied Tisch and chapman with directing and cinematography this year!!! If they reject me. I have to apply these programs next year. That's the worst result😭
> I saw you already had interview about LMU. Congratulations!!! That's a wonderful film school and I believe you can get the offer.
> So where I can contact you on social media? Ins, Facebook or Twitter?


Sorry I don’t feel comfortable handing out my social media on this site. And thank you! 😌


----------



## Micky lol

e96 said:


> Sorry I don’t feel comfortable handing out my social media on this site. And thank you! 😌


That's ok and best wishes for you!


----------



## e96

Can someone remind me of this? Were we allowed to select a second specialization/major to be considered for if not selected for the specialization that we applied for on the application? I can’t recall.


----------



## krbee

Hoping we find out today. It’s usually around now!


----------



## beachwaysider

Hey all! Domestic student popping in to let you know I was waitlisted! Didn't get an email but the notification is on my portal.


----------



## krbee

Mine just says “decided”!


----------



## e96

Mine also says decided. @beachwaysider were you interviewed?


----------



## beachwaysider

e96 said:


> Mine also says decided. @beachwaysider were you interviewed?


I was back in late February.

I should note my portal also says decided and underneath it is a banner telling me to respond to the waitlist offer.


----------



## krbee

beachwaysider said:


> I was back in late February.
> 
> I should note my portal also says decided and underneath it is a banner telling me to respond to the waitlist offer.


Yeah I interviewed early feb. I called and she said the decisions don’t come out until tomorrow! So maybe waitlist came out and then acceptance and rejection come out tomorrow?


----------



## beachwaysider

krbee said:


> Yeah I interviewed early feb. I called and she said the decisions don’t come out until tomorrow! So maybe waitlist came out and then acceptance and rejection come out tomorrow?


Update: I can no longer see the waitlist banner nor my decision status, so maybe some of us received results prematurely


----------



## krbee

beachwaysider said:


> Update: I can no longer see the waitlist banner nor my decision status, so maybe some of us received results prematurely


Oop maybe when I called and asked they were like let us check and make sure we fix that lol. She said they won’t come out until tomorrow so I guess we’ll get the actual emails tomorrow.


----------



## shuwenqiu

Hi guys! 
I got it!!
I received an email saying the decision is available on the portal. So I logged in and saw the updated status. 
It’s my first offer! So excited

( still finger crossed for nyu….)


----------



## 123321

got waitlisted....

Anyone knows the chance of getting accepted off the waitlist?


----------



## Chris W

Everyone please be sure to add your Applications to our application database so we can improve our acceptance data and help other applicants.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org
				




If you have any questions on how to add your application or suggestions on how to make the database better please let me know.


----------



## Chris W

123321 said:


> got waitlisted....
> 
> Anyone knows the chance of getting accepted off the waitlist?


The additional acceptance statistics for supporting members has this data.


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) Acceptance Rate






55%

Admitted
40   out of   73   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
3   out of   73   Waitlisted



41%

*Not Admitted*
30   out of   73   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



I'd check the stats for all of the Chapman programs and not just this one.


----------



## boilingcrappy

I got in with editing emphasis.=)p


----------



## emmk

hi everyone, for those who received acceptances, have you received any scholarship information yet? i received an email that said if you applied for a fellowship, you'd hear back within 2 business days of your admission decision letter, so just wondering if anyone's got anything yet.
i also see in our acceptance letters that we'd hear directly from dodge soon too, but i haven't gotten that email yet. has anyone else been in the same boat? thanks!


----------



## 123321

Is anyone else who got waitlisted here?


----------



## KaylaD

123321 said:


> Is anyone else who got waitlisted here?


same here without interview


----------



## shuwenqiu

Not sure this is the right thread to ask….
Anyone knows about the housing/renting information in Orange County?? Or what’s the best platform to find them…Thanks!!


----------



## Reelgurltx

e96 said:


> I think it’s uncommon for Chapman for directing candidates to interview so I wouldn’t worry.


This is not true, unfortunately. All accepted directors are interviewed first.


----------



## Reelgurltx

e96 said:


> ​
> 
> Where did you hear this? I can’t find anything on the site so I’m just curious! Did you speak with admissions about this?


Hi! I am currently in the directing program. All accepted directing students are interviewed first.


----------



## 123321

Reelgurltx said:


> Hi! I am currently in the directing program. All accepted directing students are interviewed first.


I’m in a weird spot that I got waitlisted without interview. Have you ever heard that people got accepted off the waitlist into the directing program before?


----------



## Reelgurltx

123321 said:


> I’m in a weird spot that I got waitlisted without interview. Have you ever heard that people got accepted off the waitlist into the directing program before?


I can only speak to last year, and there were no admissions off the waitlist. But it was also a weird year where not everywhere was taking apps due to Covid. It’s always possible to come off the waitlist as people may get accepted to more than one program and not choose Chapman. I saw several posts last year about previous years having people get offers from the waitlist.


----------



## Chris W

123321 said:


> I’m in a weird spot that I got waitlisted without interview. Have you ever heard that people got accepted off the waitlist into the directing program before?


Be sure to add your application to our database when you can. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## 123321

Just want to know that how many of you will not be attending the directing program? Really wish I can get admitted off the waitlist.


----------



## shuwenqiu

Just wondering if there is a group for admitted directing students.. Hope to get to know some of my classmates lol


----------



## beachwaysider

Hey all! I got in from the waitlist and was wondering if there is a Facebook group or any group for admitted students. Looking forward to meeting you in the Fall


----------



## Chris W

New interview with Chapman grad has been posted. 














 How Film School Helped Cheyton Jain (Chapman ’20) Break Into the Video Game Industry


					Cheyton Jain (@jainismyname) got his first film degree at San Francisco State University School of Cinema. His goal: pursue his love for arts and culture. After earning his Bachelor of Arts in Cinema, he moved back to his home city of Los Angeles and spent a few years scooping ice cream and...
				


Alexa P.
Jun 21, 2022
Category: Life After Film School


----------



## Chris W

If any Fall 2022 applicants have made films at Chapman yet... please consider adding them to our student film section so that current applicants can see what types of films they'll be making at Chapman.  See the section below:






						Student Films
					

What will you do while at Film School? See these Student Films made while at various Film Programs



					www.filmschool.org


----------

